# Brandied Krok-A-Cheese



## Raine (Jan 25, 2005)

Brandied Krok-A-Cheese 
Yield: 1 Serving

Ingredients 

      1 lb sharp cheese; grated
      1    3 oz pkg cream cheese
      3 tb brandy
      2 tb olive oil
      1 ts dry mustard
      1 ts garlic; minced
    1/2 ts salt

Instructions

Put the cheddar and cream cheese in a 2 quart glass microwave dish, and zap at 50% for 3 - 5 minutes, stirring every minute till softened. Stir in
the rest of the ingredients and beat with an electric mixer until soft and
creamy. Pack in a crock or bowl with tight fitting lid. Refrigerate for at
least a week. Serve at room temperature as a spread or dip.


----------



## MJ (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks Rainee.


----------

